
YouPorn: Symfony2, Redis, Varnish, HA Proxy... (Keynote at ConFoo 2012) - Sujan
https://joind.in/6123
======
chrisacky
I couldn't open the Presentation. Don't have anything that can open .pptx so I
uploaded to Google Docs.

Link here: <http://tinyurl.com/7bckqm8>

After going through the 32 slides, I think this is one of those presentations
you really needed to be there for. The archiecture stack is by and large quite
standard for high scale applications. The previous HN submission from YouPorn
last month contained more descriptive information.

~~~
EricPickupYP
The video should on Youtube next week, It contains a lot more information. The
slides are just bullet points.

~~~
wickedchicken
> The video should be on Youtube next week,

Youtube or...?

------
givan
It doesn't say anything about the number of servers, that is important to know
how efficient the software stack is.

~~~
antirez
True, Eric provided some info in the Redis google group some time ago:

"I just want to let the devs know that Youporn.com relaunched two weeks ago
with Redis as our primary database. With @100 million page views per day, our
cluster of Redis slaves are handling over 300k queries per second.

After the switchover we had to add some additional Redis nodes but not because
Redis was overworked but because the network cards couldn't keep up with
Redis."

So at least the Redis part is I/O bound apparently, that suggests an high
degree of efficiency for this use case.

------
mhd
So, a pretty massive rewrite and then it's 10% faster? Wonder how much of the
reason for it in the first place is that a bunch of PHP/standard component
programmers are probably easier to get (and replace) than competent Perl
hackers…

~~~
EricPickupYP
I love Perl (worked with it for 10 years) but we decided early on that finding
enough good Perl devs would be too hard. There are still a few Perl parts of
the rewrite, you need to use the right tool for the job.

~~~
mhd
Sure, and I certainly agree with that choice. In my (limited) experience, a
Perl->PHP rewrite either indicates a desire for more developers or a seriously
weird or outdated Perl architecture. The latter was quite common in the early
days of the web, where basically everyone's first web page was a mess of Perl
CGI (or mod_perl a bit later), but as YP isn't _that_ old _and_ performed well
enough before, I wouldn't have thought that this was the case here. Thanks for
confirming my suspicion, wasn't intended as criticism.

~~~
mst
YouPorn-before-the-sale outed themselves as a Catalyst stack user some time
back; memory says they offered to donate a machine to act as an irc.perl.org
node to help the community out but then discovered that their ISP at the time
wouldn't allow IRC ...

------
jiggy2011
So, if one were so inclined how would you get a job working in the porn
industry (on the technical side)?

I've always wanted to tell people I work in porn but I somehow doubt that any
of their job adverts directly say "This is porn".

~~~
corford
These guys are probably who you're looking for: <http://wwww.manwin.com>

~~~
8ig8
I think there's an extra 'w' in the above link. This one works:
<http://www.manwin.com>

~~~
corford
Oops, thanks.

------
MarkPNeyer
working on porn, in any respect, supposedly locks you into that industry. it
makes no sense to me.

any thoughts on why?

~~~
paulhauggis
I would think it would help you. Many porn sites get so much traffic, the
engineers rival those of Facebook and Google.

~~~
ma2rten
It's not just about traffic, you know. Facebook is different then most sites,
because it generates different content for almost every pageview. This means
much less possibilities for caching. And Google, well...

~~~
jasonlotito
> because it generates different content for almost every pageview. This means
> much less possibilities for caching.

That implies they are caching very little. I'm comfortable in saying that I'd
be shocked if your homepage on Facebook wasn't 90%+ in cache, if not 100%. A
site like Facebook wouldn't survive without caching.

~~~
ma2rten
I am not sure how you define those percentages, but Facebook's homepage is
regenerated on every pageview. Storing the entire homepage html in cache for
every user would not work, because every time someone posts something you'd
need to regenerate the homepage for all their friends (# of times someone
posts something * avg # of friends > # pageviews homepage).

~~~
jasonlotito
Sorry, I was referring to the data, not the HTML output. Even still, you could
cache components of that page. Your feed might update often, but their are
many things that don't change on ever page load, and they can be cached for a
long time.

------
mthreat
Does anyone know what YP is using for their fulltext search?

